# Which Lens to Take



## Tommo (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi All
I am new to the forum i just wanted to pick a few brains about what lens would be best to take with me on my Himalayan trek at the end of the year.Here is a list of the gear i have.Canon 5dmk11 and 5D mk111,Canon 17-40 l lens,Canon 24-105 l lens,Canon 70-200 is mk11 lens and my nifty 50 canon 1.8.At the moment i am thinking the 24-105 to take but i am willing to invest in a new lens i have been thinking about Canon 24-70mk11 or the Tamron SP 24-70mm F/2.8 Di VC USD.Obviously weight is the key thing so thats why i am limiting myself to one lens for trip.Any feedback on this would be greatly appreciated.

Happy Shooting 
Neil


----------



## Random Orbits (Aug 7, 2014)

I'd suggest sticking with the 24-105 if you only plan on bringing 1 lens. I find that 70mm is just a bit too short on the long end.


----------



## Menace (Aug 7, 2014)

Provided weight is a concern I'd take the 5D III, 24-105 and the nifty fifty.

Also, above, plus if you think you'll need longer reach and have funds available, consider getting a 70-200 f4 IS (that can be sold when you get back)


----------



## tron (Aug 7, 2014)

Menace said:


> Provided weight is a concern I'd take the 5D III, 24-105 and the nifty fifty.
> 
> Also, above, plus if you think you'll need longer reach and have funds available, consider getting a 70-200 f4 IS (that can be sold when you get back)


+1 It seems a nice compromise. Plus the 70-200 f4 IS is light.


----------



## wbo (Aug 7, 2014)

Do not limit yourself, take what you need and want to have and hire Sherpa


----------



## Vossie (Aug 7, 2014)

The 24-70 II is quite a bit heavier than the 24-105. The 24-105 sound like the right choice. In case you need to go wider, you can always stitch and if you need to go narrower, you can crop. I would leave the 50 1.8 behind.


----------



## Dekaner (Aug 7, 2014)

I hiked Kilimanjaro with a 5DIII, two batteries, a 50 1.4, a 28-135 and a gorilla-pod. I wore a cotton carrier on my chest so that the camera was always accessible and we didn't have to stop hiking while I fumbled to get my camera out. 

If I had to do it again, I'd bring my 6D instead of 5D (due to weight, didn't have the 6D at the time) and I'd swap the gorilla-pod for one of the Manfrotto pocket mounts.

Another consideration, while the 5DIII and 50mm didn't have any problem with the dirt/dust, the 28-135 had to go in for a cleaning when I got home as it was filthy inside. Kili is very dusty towards the top. Also, resist the urge to let everyone look at the photos on the LCD screen as it will eat your batteries up.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 7, 2014)

This trip sounds like it could be an advanced hike. Is it a photography themed short group hike or something more strenuous that you want to take photo gear along on? If so, the bigger question is what kind of hiker are you and what else are you carrying? What is your pack weight? How long are you on the trail? Will you stop at any camps or places to refill or rest other than trail spots? Are you in good physical condition and have you been training? Have you hiked at that altitude before? Is all of your other hiking/camping gear in place and do you have a good proven system/strategy you've evolved from past hiking experience?

Have you taken any cameras or gear with you before on the trail? How were they carried, stored and protected? What happens when it rains/snows, etc? Are you prepared to lose your camera gear to damage or worse? (I accept the fact that I could break what I'm carrying at any time on the trail. My biggest concern are the pictures, not the gear.)

I am seeing more threads that discuss outdoor hiking and camping that include camera gear. My concern is that folks let packing the camera gear overshadow the more important aspects of hiking comfort and safety. Experienced hikers know what they are capable of and where to draw the line when it comes to secondary items and activities.

My advice is to KEEP IT SIMPLE. Don't take more than one or two lenses. Keep the weight down. Take plenty of batteries because cooler temps run them down. Depending on how cold it is, you might end up keeping the batteries inside your coat next to your body and inside your sleeping bag the entire trip.

Based on the gear you listed, I also suggest that you just take the 24-105. But both the 5D2 and 5D3 are heavy. Depending on what you plan to shoot, you might consider buying a Canon Rebel or SL1 with a kit lens and save yourself a lot of weight and worry about your heavier more expensive equipment. (I recently took an SL1 + Tamron 18-270 lens on the trail for over 10 days and it worked well for my needs.) Or get a Powershot like the SX50. The easiest thing to carry is have a Powershot D20 hanging from your pack strap but I realize that is a huge compromise compared to an SLR.

Whatever you do, PRACTICE, PRACTICE!! Take the gear with you on hikes before the big trip, use it and see how it all works. How does it feel on your pack, how does it swing, does it get wet, how do you deal with it when you take off the pack, sit in camp, walk places, sleep, etc. How are you carrying your drinking water? When you drink on the trail, will it spill on the camera? How will you deal with humidity? Dust? Dirty lens? Will you have trekking poles? If so, where will the poles go when you want to shoot pictures on the trail? If you are with a group, they won't want to stop every few minutes and you won't want to keep handing others your poles, etc to use the camera.

Sorry if you are already a seasoned and experienced hiker but if you're not, I don't want the trip to be a bust because you haven't considered all the aspects of carrying camera gear on the trail. I want you to be safe and not put yourself or others at risk. Taking heavy extra gear on the trail is not as simple as it seems. Or maybe I just have ultra high standards for my own comfort and performance. At any rate, I sincerely hope you have a great time!


----------



## Zv (Aug 7, 2014)

Don't know what you shoot. Landscapes? Panos? Do you prefer wider focal lengths or longer? 

If you want a one lens solution the 24-105 is a great choice. You can do pretty much most general stuff with that lens. I'd leave the nifty at home. What will you be shooting that needs a shallow dof in the Himalayas? Again, I don't know what you take pics of so I could be wrong there but I think the 24-105 covers most of it. 

I'd say a small tripod and a set of filters would be of more use than a 2nd lens. You might want to try some star trails or long exposures or something. I know I would. 

Rusty made some good points btw, he knows what he's talkin about. Weight is going to be an issue. If I was hiking or trekking I'd opt for my EOS M and be done with it. Light, capable and unobtrusive plus if it breaks or gets lost it's only a few hundred vs over three grand for the 5D3 plus L lenses.


----------



## meckley (Aug 7, 2014)

I just came back from the Himalayas last month. The 24-105L was the lens I used the most. Occasionally, I would use the 70-300. I had three lenses along, but we were not hiking. I usually do not go anywhere without a Joby Gorrillapod.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 7, 2014)

*Zv* makes good points. What are you shooting?

Think long and hard about what you will really actually do while you're on the trip. In reality, you will probably shoot only a fraction of what you envision now.

Taking good photos doesn't change when you're on the trail with a backpack. What changes is your fatigue factor and ability to adapt. For instance, when you take pictures of the trail and the hikers with you, you will get a lot of backs unless you work hard to get in the front of the line, get way up ahead and then watch for a good spot to turn around and fire off some shots. Many folks will be looking down at the ground so you have to get them to look up and smile. It won't be long before folks will get tired of you taking pictures of them and YOU will get tired of trying!

When you are in camp or having a trail break, you will also be tired. You won't feel like digging through your pack for another lens or setting up a tripod, you'll just want to sit, drink and snack and talk with friends.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that your energy level will dictate how much you do and if you don't utilize all the heavy gear you take, you will just be wasting energy to carry it for nothing. Most of your photography will probably be either candid people and group shots or landscape and wildlife shots. You can get all that with one lens. And honestly, it can be done fairly well with something like an SX50 as well. The only reason to take a fast prime lens is if you seriously intend to shoot low light campfire shots. But you probably won't have a campfire and everyone will likely be asleep by dark anyway. The nifty 50 probably won't auto focus well in low light, (most lenses won't) so you'll be on manual for that. You might be able to get away with the Pancake 40 in this case. Imagine how simple and light an SL1 + Pancake 40 would be! But I wouldn't be able to give up a longer zoom either so I understand if you passed on that.

If you are going on this trip specifically to get more elaborate shots, esp if it's an assignment or photography job, then take only what you need and reserve the extra weight for things that will really count like ND filters, CPL, efficient lightweight tripod, etc. Try it all out, test it, work with it and make sure it will do what you need.

Please let us know what you decide to take and what you plan to shoot. It sounds like a great trip!!


----------



## NancyP (Aug 7, 2014)

I know some people who do large format photography when hiking. They have "long hike" kit and "short hike" kit. The lens choices are radically different - the "perfect" 1.0 kg lens versus the "darn good" 150 gram lens. The 150 gram lens (with its own shutter!) will win every time on a long hike.

BATTERIES - BATTERIES - BATTERIES: length of trip? opportunities for charging? ambient temperature? (Most people in ordinary USA winter weather wear an extra battery in a pocket under their jacket) If you use a lot of "live view" or video, you will eat batteries like crazy.

Shakedown hikes are important in fine tuning the kit, as is a realistic assessment of the type of shots you want. For a Canon APS-C camera and landscape use on a USA hike (non-extreme weather conditions), I would suggest the 15-85 f/3.5-5.6 IS or 17-55 f/2.8 IS, filters, lightweight tripod. A one-lens solution will mean that you just have to pull the camera out of a pouch on your chest and shoot - no changing lenses on the go in the field - ease of use trumps almost everything else. Assuming that you are hiking with a group, you will need to keep up with them, which may mean dropping out for a minute or five, taking the photo, then catching up with them. 

I would contact the group leader / tour operator and see what advice they have. And ask advice of people who have done that particular trek. See if anyone on Luminous Landscape can give you advice re: durability of equipment, issues with batteries, most useful lenses, etc at that location and at that time of year.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 7, 2014)

NancyP said:


> I know some people who do large format photography when hiking. They have "long hike" kit and "short hike" kit. The lens choices are radically different - the "perfect" 1.0 kg lens versus the "darn good" 150 gram lens. The 150 gram lens (with its own shutter!) will win every time on a long hike.
> 
> BATTERIES - BATTERIES - BATTERIES: length of trip? opportunities for charging? ambient temperature? (Most people in ordinary USA winter weather wear an extra battery in a pocket under their jacket) If you use a lot of "live view" or video, you will eat batteries like crazy.
> 
> ...



Well said *NancyP*. We need to go hiking sometime! Those two lenses you list are great lenses, albeit a bit heavy.  But on a crop camera they will approximate the 24-105L and 24-70L, esp on the wide end. I'll go for ease of use every time over extra work and weight in this situation.


----------



## Fuhrtographer (Aug 8, 2014)

First off I will say, I don't have any experience on the rigors of hiking/climbing anything like your trip. I say take two lens the 24-105mm and purchase a 14mm Samyang 2.8. The 14mm will handle any low light landscapes you can throw at it. Its light as well but it is manual focus.


----------



## Dekaner (Aug 8, 2014)

Re the comment on low-light focusing, we used headlamps at night, so focusing wasn't really a problem. Even if it is, have someone quick shine a line, focus quickly and then have them turn the light away to shoot.

Re the comment on needing to be ahead of the group - so very true!! You will be the one getting up early to get the shots, hiking ahead of the group, jogging to catch up, you name it. Be sure to give the camera to someone else on a regular basis or you won't get shots of yourself.


----------



## tat3406 (Aug 8, 2014)

Depend on what the style of the trip. If the trip is slow and main purpose is photography, than bring what ever you like but comfortable to carry on hike,. In this case, I will bring 17-40+24-105 and small tripod.

If the trip main purpose is hiking(long distance in a day), bring as simple as possible. If you are hiking 20-30km per day, you will have little to shoot, normally just point and shoot, no chance to set up tripod or change lens frequently. On my last 7days hiking trip, I only bring 6D+24-70 F4+pancake lens, the pancake only for backup. My backpack used as tripod. Remember take enough battery and memory card, your DSLR will turn to heavy junk if fail to take photo.

You have any experience to take your gear on hiking? There is very hard to take care a lot of gears in the hardcore hiking trip.


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 8, 2014)

I speak from direct personal experience in the Kumbi, Mustang and also Eastern Bhutan. I bring my "travel triumvirate" of the 24-105 (used almost all the time), the 17-40 for interiors of temples, and the 70-200 f/4 IS for the occasional reach. Even with that tele, you'll likely do some cropping when you get home. Of the 3, the 24-105 was used for about 80% of my shots. Of course, you need to consider the weight and how much support you will have. 

I also cannot emphasize the need for batteries. If you are camping, there will be very few opportunities to recharge the battery. Even if you stay in tea houses or lodges, there might not always be an ample power supply. I trek with 5 batteries and avoid chimping to prolong the battery life. The 5Diii powers up so quickly that I turn it off when not shooting. I don't bring a flash. I don't bring backup drives to save weight but carry a whole lot of memory cards. I delete nothing until I am off the trek. I do not bring a tripod but you might consider one of the combo hiking pole/monopods if you feel you need camera legs. The going can be tough. You will be at altitude. Don't expect to cover huge distances each day. Don't carry anything that is not needed. If support is an option for your trek, the locals who are quite accustomed to the altitude and weather can be hired to help carry your gear. This is not meant to be abusive to these folks but I live at about 1200 feet and they live at 9 or 10 thousand feet altitude. Carrying some of your gear is a great job for them. Do expect dust and do take appropriate precautions to protect your gear. 

Obviously, this all depends on your shooting style and where you will be. If I sounded negative in my comments above, I don't mean to. The Himalaya is an amazing place. The regions in Mustang are a very desolate high desert with incredible cave monasteries while the Eastern area in Bhutan is plush and green with isolated villages. The people are stalwart and amazing. The Tibetan Buddhist culture and temples are fascinating. The weather is unpredictable. If I had to sum up my experiences in Nepal and Bhutan in one word it would be, "Magic." Feel free to PM me if you want any specifics.


----------



## Tommo (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for all your great reply's.I am doing the Annapurna circuit so will be going up to about 5,500m in altitude i have organised a a guide and porter( i know its an easy trek to do on your own but i believe that one should help the local economy by employing help) so will be carrying a day sack i also have a cotton carrier which i have used on previous treks in wales and Scotland which is great for carrying and being ready for that quick shot.Mainly i will be taking Panoramas and portraits of people from the villages.I think the my 24-105 as most people here seem to think plus i might pop my nifty fifty or maybe purchase the samyang 14mm for some lower light stuff.The weather hopefully will be bright and sunny blue sky's but colder as i am going end of November to middle of December.I will be bringing at least 4 batteries i have the battery grip for my 5d mk3 and will hopefully keep enough charge in them to last the trip.I was thinking of my tripod but i don't think that will be necessary to take.Just sorting out the last few details of trip insurance etc..and i will be good to go.Just really looking forward to it and hope to Capture some great shots.Once again thanks for all the fantastic reply's to my first post!
All the best 
Neil


----------



## Vossie (Aug 8, 2014)

Tommo said:


> I will be bringing at least 4 batteries i have the battery grip for my 5d mk3 and will hopefully keep enough charge in them to last the trip.


I would leave the grip at home an just bring the batteries. Your back will appreciate the reduced weight after a couple of days.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Aug 8, 2014)

Vossie said:


> Tommo said:
> 
> 
> > I will be bringing at least 4 batteries i have the battery grip for my 5d mk3 and will hopefully keep enough charge in them to last the trip.
> ...



Ditto! And it sounds like this isn't your first rodeo but I would have a comfortable side sling strap for when in camp and not hiking. The cotton carrier is overkill when it's not needed. It might become a nuisance. But of course, whatever works for you is best. Have a great trip!!


----------



## docfrance (May 6, 2015)

Just catching up with this discussion as I'm planning an early July 2015 climb of Kilimanjaro (8-day Lemosho Route). I live at 2000m and climb mountains over 4300m routinely here in Colorado. Right now, I'm planning the following:

5D MkIII with four batteries
24-105mm
50mm f/1.4
100-400mm Mk II

I also have the 16-35 f/4L, 40mm pancake, 70-200mm f/2.8L IS Mk II. The last of these is out due to weight and redundancy, but still thinking about the 16-35 and the 40's so small... On the good side, a friend going on the climb is bringing along his new 7D Mk II with 18-135mm kit lens. I can probably talk him into carrying an lens. I also hope to buy/find/borrow a lightweight tripod for night shots. I'd appreciate any thoughts and recommendations on my kit.


----------



## expatinasia (May 6, 2015)

Personally I would only take the two lenses, your 17-40 and 70-200 ii. Have a fun trip. (that was for the OP, did not realise the thread was so old!).



docfrance said:


> Just catching up with this discussion as I'm planning an early July 2015 climb of Kilimanjaro (8-day Lemosho Route). I live at 2000m and climb mountains over 4300m routinely here in Colorado. Right now, I'm planning the following:
> 
> 5D MkIII with four batteries
> 24-105mm
> ...



Personally I always recommend to travel light and I would take the 16-35 f/4L and the 70-200mm f/2.8L IS Mk II. I would also take my own lightweight tripod.


----------



## tron (May 7, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> Personally I would only take the two lenses, your 17-40 and 70-200 ii. Have a fun trip. (that was for the OP, did not realise the thread was so old!).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So a 70-200 f/2.8L IS MkII is your idea of travelling light?  Also if you had just the 16-35, the 70-200 and one camera you would switch lenses all the time...


----------



## Hillsilly (May 7, 2015)

I don't speak from experience, but after admiring a lot of photos of the region, I get the impression that a longer focal length would be preferred over a wider focal length. I'd leave the 17-40 behind and go with the 24-105. You can always stitch images together is you want a wider view.

Personally, I'd be so tempted to take the 100-400, too, and get some mountain peak shots. But you hear how hard it is for most people to cope with the altitude and how much time is required just to walk a few hundred meters, that I'd hope I'd be too sensible for that.


----------



## sanj (May 7, 2015)

5d3. 16-35 f4 IS. 24 f1.4 II. Tripod. Extra battery. 
I know you do not have any of these lenses but you asked......
Have a great trip. Hope the earthquake does not come again...


----------



## Moulyneau (May 7, 2015)

On treks like this, weight is an issue to take very seriously. If your 5D2 is still in good working condition, I'd suggest you take it instead of 5D3. That, just in case something would happen to your gear. Lens minimum would be 24-105. Your nifty 50 might not survive but, light and cheap, it might find great use when not yet in the mountain. I myself never leave home without a wide angle. Himalayan ranges seen through them are just too fantastic. Up to you for the added 500 grams and the trouble to change lens by minus, well, many degrees...


----------



## tron (May 7, 2015)

In recent (NOT mountain) trips I carried with me what I considered an absolute minimum:

5D3 with 24-70 2.8L II.
5D3 with 100-400 4.5-5.6L IS II
TS-E 17mm
EF1.4X III

It was heavy! In some cases I had to walk alot - on sea level though - I had removed the TS-E 17 and the 1.4X.

Also when the terrain was easy I carried the 5D3 with the 24-70 out of the bag so as to make it lighter.

The 2 cameras with lenses were very helpful. Avoiding lens changes is a bonus.

But, if this setup was heavy on sea level one can only wonder about mountains.

Maybe a 5D3 with the 24-105 and a separate 16-35 f/4 IS would be the absolute minimum.

Or, a 5D3 with 24-105 and an EOS M (or M2 or M3) with the 11-22 EF-M for those ultra wide scenes.

(Not having to change lenses is always a bonus)


----------



## gsealy (May 7, 2015)

About all I can say is that I envy all you guys for being able to go to these exotic places and shoot great stuff. I enjoyed reading the various posts and I learned a lot. Good luck and be safe in your travels.


----------



## NancyP (May 7, 2015)

My favorite hiking kit for exploratory photography (as opposed to specific landscapes in mind) is an APS-C (mine is the 60D, but SL1 or 70D or 7D/D2 might be a choice too) and EF-S15-85mm f/3.5-5.6. You can cover a lot of territory with that range, and I believe that it goes to 0.25x, so closeups are decent. Cotton Carrier vest. Camera is kept available and hands kept free for poles/.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (May 28, 2015)

Take the 17-40L + Canon 70-200L is mkII + nifty 50 canon 1.8.
If you get the 24-70L II or Tamron 24-70 VC replace the 17-40L from above.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 28, 2015)

NancyP said:


> My favorite hiking kit for exploratory photography (as opposed to specific landscapes in mind) is an APS-C (mine is the 60D, but SL1 or 70D or 7D/D2 might be a choice too) and EF-S15-85mm f/3.5-5.6. You can cover a lot of territory with that range, and I believe that it goes to 0.25x, so closeups are decent. Cotton Carrier vest. Camera is kept available and hands kept free for poles/.



In a similar spirit, I took the SL1 + Tamron 18-270 to Philmont last summer. I built my own lightweight rig to carry it across my chest between the shoulder straps and I carried a EF-S 10-22 in the pack for use in camps to capture more story during the activities. The only thing I wanted to take but decided to leave behind to reduce weight right before we departed was the small 270EX-II flash and batteries. We were on the trail for 10 days and it worked great. Love the SL1. Now it's sort of a "beater" camera I use for all kinds of misc things including handing off to other adults at campouts to get more shots.


----------

